# Does a carpenter make a good wage in Edmonton Canada



## dandiamond11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi me and my partner are thinking of moving to Edmonton with our three children. I am a carpenter and want to know could we live comfortable on a carpenters salary over there. Iv seen jobs offering $31 ph which sounds good. Also what's the weather like in Edmonton we are from Northern Ireland so we are used to cold and rain


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I've seen carpenter jobs that pay $18/hr. ;-)
Question is not what you can see, question is what you can get.

I don't live in Edmonton, so I can't shine a light on the labour market prospects voor Irish carpenters who move to Edmonton.
This is some more info:
Carpenters (NOC 7271-B) - Edmonton Region, Alberta - wages (local) - Job Bank
Maybe people from the Edmonton area who are familiar with these kinds of jobs can react too.


----------



## dandiamond11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you 31 dollars ph seems to be the median. would that be a good wage to raise a family with 3 kids on though


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Keep in mind that the oil sector is going through some tough times due to world oil prices dropping through the floor. As such, a lot of people are being laid off. This obviously has a spill over effect on other segments of the economy which might mean that there are fewer jobs and more people looking for them.


----------



## dandiamond11 (Feb 13, 2016)

OK but is $31 dollars ph a good wage to raise a family with 3 children


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you are used living on a budget, it will be ok.


----------



## dandiamond11 (Feb 13, 2016)

What is the usual working week over there is it around 40 I don't mind budgeting I just hope we get by better than we do here


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

dandiamond11 said:


> What is the usual working week over there is it around 40 I don't mind budgeting I just hope we get by better than we do here



A standard work week is 40 hours, but overtime can increase that.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

dandiamond11 said:


> Also what's the weather like in Edmonton we are from Northern Ireland so we are used to cold and rain



Northern Ireland cold isn't in the same ballpark as Edmonton cold. The average low in Edmonton in January is -14.8 and in February it is -12.5, and neither of those temperatures include windchill which makes it feel much colder (for example, in Edmonton right now it is -9 but feels like -17). The record low in Edmonton is -49.4 (no idea when that was though). The city averages 28 days per year at -20 or below.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

"Average wage" is useless, as it doesn't say a lot. What kind of carpenter are you? Are you an apprentice with limited experience who can't work independently and who can't read blueprints? Or are you someone with 15 years of experience, a supervisor who can lead a team, a journeyman who trains others, who can read and interpret blueprints, make calculations and prepare cost estimates? Both these categories are included in the 'average wage', as they share the same NOC code, and the average wages are solely based on the NOC code.
So depending on the type of job they hire you for, $20 can be a high wage, or $40 can be rather low. Stating "they should pay you $31/hours" is a useless statement.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Stating "they should pay you $31/hours" is a useless statement.



I completely agree.


----------



## dandiamond11 (Feb 13, 2016)

I am a carpentery supervisor with 10 years plus experience. I'm pretty around when it comes to what I can do iv worked as a kitchen fitter. Shop fitter. Bar fitter. Large commercial sites and housing sites aswell as finishing work. I'm also qualified in traditional skills so I I'm component at quite a wide range of carpentry. Flipping he'll that's cold but I'm sure the houses are kitted out for that wheather


----------



## dandiamond11 (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm not sure you see if the $31 ph is a starting salary or not iv emailed a few companies about there positions available but iv had no replies.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

The Alberta market has changed drastically in the last 18 months, and there aren't too many positive signs in the forecast.

Before we had to reduce our personnel, our carpenters were earning between $38-$44 per hour. Mind you, these fine workers were and are at the top of their Canadian game. 

I have always encourage people to seek greener pastures, but this time I'm advising from considering Alberta as final destination. Reasons: unemployment has risen rapidly, cost of living has also increased, projects has been cancelled and/or modified. So, for a newcomer to try to get in a very dominated old boy's club, it's almost a suicide.

However, Ontario in the other hand has been experiencing a healthy recovery in their construction market. Just keep in mind, wages tend to be lower than in western Canada.

Cheers
(Animo)


----------



## samsonbeta (Mar 14, 2016)

You can definitely survive/ do ok as a carpenter in Edmonton. My friend makes $17/hr and supports herself and her daughter.


----------

